# Why does my cat lick me?



## Tinamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope that I am posting in the right place. I have had Garfield for nearly 2 weeks now. He is a lovely cat with a lovely personality. The only thing that is driving me nuts is that he keeps licking my arms. I don't really like the sensation. It tickles too much.

Can anyone tell me why he does this? Is this a sign of affection? I have read a few conflicting opinions on the internet.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Simples. He loves you and he's giving you a kiss. Unfortunately as a slave, you'll just have to put up and shut up!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure how these people know as they don't say much about themselves but it's interesting what they say about different kinds of licking:

Why does my cat lick me


----------



## Tinamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. We will have had Garfield for 2 weeks this Sunday. We are his third home and he is only 6 months old. It makes me happy that he has accepted us so quickly.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

i am the leader! I can never get my cat to stop licking my face...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mother cats often lick the heads of their kittens in greeting. Kittens sometimes lick their mother's head in greeting. 

The tip of a cat's tongue is soft and if he licks you using the tip it feels like butterfly kisses Further back on his tongue are lots of little hooks, which help him groom. If a cat licks you with this part of his tongue it feels harsh and raspy.

I used to have 2 beautiful affectionate BSH cats who both used to lick the bridge of my nose in greeting. I used to love it, when they did it with the tips of their tongues! But sometimes they would get carried away and use the whole of their tongues, and I felt like I was being licked raw! I put up with it as long as I could though! Because I thought it was so sweet

If you dislike Garfield licking your arms, then either wear long sleeves, or distract him when he does it.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a British Boy that likes to lick us.
He is very affectionate and we have got use to him doing it:thumbup:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Clearly you taste scrumptious!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always thought the licking was at least partly due to liking the taste of salt on our skin. It doesn't have the same appeal as them doing it to show affection, but perhaps makes sense. #3 cat, Max is a serial skin licker here, every chance he gets I'm given a *wash* :lol:

Ian


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello 

My old lady Pebbles licks my wrist and arm. Sometimes it's because I've stopped stroking her and it's a gentle reminder to get back to my job, and sometimes I think she's just saying hello. They're the soft butterfly-kiss licks and I love it when she does it. The rasping washing licking she saves for my OH's head  (obviously he needs grooming )


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Tinamoo said:


> We are his third home and he is only 6 months old. It makes me happy that he has accepted us so quickly.


Exactly the same circumstances as my Cookie, she licks my hands all the time


----------



## JoeyTheCat (Jun 26, 2012)

I have only had my kitten for two days and he sometimes gives my hands little licks from the front of his tongue  He purrs a lot too around me

And Cookie, he is a red BSH like yours but a paler red and much younger


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My OH has to put up with Molly grooming his head!! 

Normally happens when he's just had a shower, if he lies down, Molly will grab his head in her paws, and will start grooming him!! If he tries to move, she will wallop him one to stay still :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> My OH has to put up with Molly grooming his head!!
> *
> Normally happens when he's just had a shower, if he lies down, Molly will grab his head in her paws, and will start grooming him!! If he tries to move, she will wallop him one to stay still* :lol:


Brilliant image Jenny :lol: :lol:


----------

